# connexion ipad-macbook



## dr-maniak10 (24 Décembre 2013)

bonsoir je viens dacquérir un ipad et j'aimerai le connecter à mon macbook mais il ne le reconnais pas j'aimerai pouvoir y recuperer quelque photos mais je ne sais en envoyer que 5 à la fois et par mail???j'aimerai pouvoir y acceder directement pour plus de facilité et de rapidité merci à vous


----------



## bompi (25 Décembre 2013)

C'est sans doute qu'il te manque une version de iTunes adaptée à cet iPad ? Pour les photos, Aperçu devrait pourtant suffire.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Décembre 2013)

L'envoi  des photos est limité à 5 sur mail. 
J'avais une application qui permettait d'en envoyer plus, mais je ne me souviens de son nom.


----------

